# Car Window Tinting



## Daniels_mark (May 23, 2017)

Is there any one in Dubai which can tell me where to get the Best Window Tinting services? I want to get my car window Tinted. Suggestions please


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Daniels_mark said:


> Is there any one in Dubai which can tell me where to get the Best Window Tinting services? I want to get my car window Tinted. Suggestions please


I have been here 11 years and have only ever used V Kool they are in Quoz around the corner from Ace Hardware on SZR and next to Tom and Serg restaurant
3M are in alot of the malls and will do it whilst you shop


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Reddiva said:


> I have been here 11 years and have only ever used V Kool they are in Quoz around the corner from Ace Hardware on SZR and next to Tom and Serg restaurant
> 3M are in alot of the malls and will do it whilst you shop


What kind of budget should one have for a VKool or 3M tinting?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

rsinner said:


> What kind of budget should one have for a VKool or 3M tinting?


3M ar Burjuman does it for 850-1000 AED.


----------



## Daniels_mark (May 23, 2017)

Are they good enough?


----------



## Daniels_mark (May 23, 2017)

I heard about Solar Shield Emirates that they are good...Any one else heard about it then give me reviews please.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Mine were done by v-kool...... very happy no issues at all ..... cost me 900 via the dealer when we bought the Jeep.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Is the legal limit 50% now?


----------

